# Who is cheapest dentist in Dublin



## dodo (14 Nov 2009)

Someone I know is looking to get root canal done so we need to see dentist a few times, so does not want to go North or somewhere else for this procedure,  have done before for other smaller jobs but want a local dentist this time for the convenience.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2009)

Read the Posting Guidelines please

We do not discuss medical issues other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. We do not allow recommendations for doctors, dentists or medical practitioners generally.


----------

